# Slovak: těšíme sa



## Eccles

Hi all again,

Could someone help with the translation of this phrase in Slovakian

"sak sa velice silno tesime :-D"

I have tried to look up the words idividually but what I find makes no sense to me 

Many thanks
Ivan


----------



## Azori

It looks like some slang or dialect.

In the proper Slovak: "Však sa veľmi tešíme." We look forward very much to...(something).


----------



## winpoj

What role does the "však" play here? You seem to have omitted it in your translation.


----------



## Azori

I wanted to translate it but didn't know how. It's obvious that this sentence is a reply to something. I know very well what it means but the word "však" isn't very important here. I'd say it's like: "Well we look forward very much to...(it)"


----------



## winpoj

I was just asking because I was interested if it corresponds to that Czech "však" or rather to the Czech "vždyť".


----------



## Eccles

I didn't realise but Google Translator has Slovak on it now and it translates it as...

sak is very strong tesime

which kind of makes some sense to me as it was made in response to a comment about playing handball.

Regards
Ivan


----------



## Eccles

Hmmm..... I tried to do some more translations (of stuff I know) using Google and it didn't do a very good job, maybe I won't trust it


----------



## mateo19

Ahoj Eccles!  I agree with you about Google and personally would never use an online translator.  I think all of them are pretty bad, to varying degrees.

As for "však", I learned it to mean "thus".  So, I think your translation could be something like, "So" or "Well" . . . "we are really looking forward to".  I'm not sure though.  I think Lior Neith got it right on.


----------



## drk222

"sak sa velice silno tesime :-D" 
"šak sa velice silno těšíme"

Looks like czech "vždyť se velmi těšíme". Maybe its not slovak, but czech dialect from southern Moravia, region Slovácko.


----------



## marynocka

I also think that it is not a proper Slovak, maybe some dialect. 
I would translate však according to a context. It can be however, thus, indeed, though.
I think that your context is strongly friendly - and maybe also colloquial, and as such here "sak" means nothing, and you do not have to translate it.
We look forward very much to...... is the translation


----------



## boriszcat

In my experience, však is sometimes used at the beginning of a sentence to mean something like "of course" or "you know". Velice is the Czech word for the Slovak veľmi, which means very much. Silno means strongly, which seems a bit silly in this context. It seems the whole sentence is meant with some fun sarcasm, playfully exaggerating just how very much they are looking forward to the next game of handball, as if they really are wishing never to play again. Maybe they lost badly or were very tired afterwards?


----------

